# [SOLVED] My CPU temp can reach up to 84'c! Help!



## jakedavi (Apr 4, 2008)

*Hi,*

I'm not new to computers but am new to this computer temperature thing. All I can say is that my CPU will reach up to 84'C when I'm playing a game (Battlefield 2).

I know this is bad.. as I have read this http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Hardware/Articles/54.html and it states that CPU temps should not go over 60'C.. well, when it's idle it runs at 60'C ish. 

I've lots of programs like SpeedFan. But I don't really know how to use them. Is there some way to increase the speed of the CPU fan?

If not, what should I do? Should I buy a new faster/better heatsink?

*
Many Thanks, Jake.*


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: My CPU temp can reach up to 84'c! Help!*

Allo Jakedavi :wave:

Firstly, how many programs do you have running in the background??? close down any and all the ones you don't need at the present moment. Having stuff running, 'for quicker starting' usually saves about 1 second - if that.

Next, have you ever cleaned inside your PC??? If the case hasn't been opened in the last 6-9 months or so, it's fairly likely to be a dust-bunny creche.

Using a tin of compressed air and an artists paint brush - about 1/2" wide and fairly stiff, carefully brush 'n' blow the dust out. Pay particular attention to the CPU heatsink, the vanes are the favourite haunt for dust-bunnies. Using a drinking-straw or equivalent to hold the fan blades, brush as much dust off the blades, too. 

That lot should bring your CPU temperature down by quite a bit :wink:


----------



## jakedavi (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: My CPU temp can reach up to 84'c! Help!*

*Hey mate,*

Thanks for your fast reply. The case is normally opened because I'm always upgrading my computer. I know most of the case is dust free but I don't think I've ever cleaned the heatsink. The vanes/fan would definitely need a clean! I have hardly any programs running in the background. Because of the lag when I'm gaming I close everything I don't need. Even my windows vista sidebar. But yes, with everything closed and just BF2 running it was 84'C. 

I will keep you updated if the temp reduces when I'm gaming. 
*
Thanks again, Jake.*


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: My CPU temp can reach up to 84'c! Help!*

Is it possible to tidy the internal wires/cables/ribbons out of the way??? It's surprising how a few wires can restrict airflow, usually from where it's needed most.

Depending on the type of PC case, it might need an extra fan or 2 adding to it. There's several styles available, standard square fans than mount directly to the case where the vent holes are, a 'slot-fan' that sits in an empty back-plane slot. These are handy for drawing heat away from warm graphics cards etc.

The big case fans (usually 80mm or 120mm), and slot-fans connect to a spare molex HD/CD/DVD power connector, there are smaller 'chipset' fans that usually plug into the mobo for variable fan control.

Ideally, the CPU heatsink should feel warm to the touch. If it makes you snatch your finger away, while shouting 'OUCH!!!' and other expletives, it's still waaaaay too hot :wink:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My CPU temp can reach up to 84'c! Help!*

In addition to WereBo's good advice about tiding up cables and making sure you have enough case fans blowing in the right direction it may be a good idea to clean and reapply thermal paste, use artic silver5 and clean the cpu and heatsink with the highest percent isopropyl alcohol you can find. To apply the artic silver follow the instructions on their website

Sometimes over time cheaper thermal paste can dry up losing its effectiveness


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My CPU temp can reach up to 84'c! Help!*

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
check one of the holding pins has not popped up


----------



## iamenrique (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: My CPU temp can reach up to 84'c! Help!*

I think posting which processor and fan/heatsink you have could be helpful too.

If its a crummy fan & heatsink a new one can take the temp down alot.


----------



## jakedavi (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: My CPU temp can reach up to 84'c! Help!*

Well.. thank you so much for all of your good advice. While running BF2 for 2 hours I minimized it and checked the temp.. it wasn't *84'C*.. but *46'C*! 

I am so pleased! All I did was clean out my heatsink. There was so much dust and dirt. It hadn't been cleaned since I first bought it.. which was in 2001. Mhmm, It's never been cleaned actually! This has had a *BIG* difference to my games.. no more lagg! =D


*Thanks again to you all,

Jake. *


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Your welcome and sure glad it was a easy fix, guess we all leanerd somthing, check the easy things first!


----------



## jakedavi (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes I'm sure we all did! =)

Now thats the desktop fixed.. back to the laptop fuzzy sound thread. I still gotta reply with some info! 

*Jake.*


----------

